# I need to make a website. Please help me finding one..



## Aakajx (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey all I need to make a website to share pictures I take and also for the riders to buy them.

i was talking to the motox club and they think its best if I sell my images and asked for a website.

i don't have one. I checked out a site that helps share them. But it's like $30 a month and 9% fees on sales. 

Is there any sites out there that have a better deal? I have no idea how to make my own so that's a fail.


----------



## AceCo55 (Apr 26, 2014)

Maybe start looking at Smugmug, Zenfolio, Wordpress, SquareSpace?
There's a list and brief description here:  25 Easy To Use Photo Sharing Websites Online

I have a Smugmug website and I'm happy with it - lots of control. I don't sell on site ... I self-fulfill orders. Be aware that if visitors want to order a PRINT via Smugmug it will have to come from USA or Europe ... so there is a time delay and shipping charges that the USA based customers don't have to worry about.
I have no knowledge of the other website builders.

You may be surprised at how few orders will be done online. People LOVE looking but often don't buy. Most pros in the forums I visit say getting people to purchase on line is dead as a commercial enterprise.
So maybe don't invest in a really expensive plan until you get a feel for how much traffic and how many sales you actually get.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 26, 2014)

^^ Good suggestions ^^  You might also consider a Wordpress 'site; there are some great photo plug-ins for Wordpress.


----------



## jdsfighter (Apr 29, 2014)

Personally I used Dreamhost to host my site and Wordpress to power it. It's less than $60 a year and that includes the domain. With it, you get unlimited storage and data transfer, so it's a great deal. Wordpress has hundreds of thousands of plugins some paid some free. There is also no shortage of premium themes, especially for portfolios and ecommerce.


----------



## jayohphotography (May 6, 2014)

Aakajx said:


> Hey all I need to make a website to share pictures I take and also for the riders to buy them.
> 
> i was talking to the motox club and they think its best if I sell my images and asked for a website.
> 
> ...



I use weebly, and use a link to send them to their proofs, shootProof. its free for your first 100 pix, then 1500 pix for $10 a month and they take NO commision ... they have higher packages, look them up. AND they have a plugin for LR to upload directly from there =)


----------



## bace (May 13, 2014)

SQUARESPACE.COM

Do it. Now. Will change your life.


----------



## Light Guru (May 13, 2014)

Squarespace


----------



## CdTSnap (May 13, 2014)

YouTube and WordPress, easy tutorials for beginers


----------



## TamiAz (May 13, 2014)

I recently made a very basic site through wordpress and it was pretty easy. You can go two different ways with Wordpress. I believe Wordpress.org is free and Wordpress.com you have to have a host for your website. I went through Bluehost. Wordpress makes it pretty easy to build a website. There are free tutorials on Youtube that walk you through the steps. There are a ton of plugins to customize it for your needs. You can check out my site at http:capturedbytami.com  I don't have a business..It's just someplace to display my pictures. Very clean and simple.


----------



## CdTSnap (May 13, 2014)

TamiAz said:


> I recently made a very basic site through wordpress and it was pretty easy. You can go two different ways with Wordpress. I believe Wordpress.org is free and Wordpress.com you have to have a host for your website. I went through Bluehost. Wordpress makes it pretty easy to build a website. There are free tutorials on Youtube that walk you through the steps. There are a ton of plugins to customize it for your needs. You can check out my site at http:capturedbytami.com I don't have a business..It's just someplace to display my pictures. Very clean and simple.



Thats a nice site  just get rid of the search box imo


----------

